# 50% OFF Discount for Inkbird Vacuum Sealer ---$27.49



## Inkbirdbbq

Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Vacuum Sealer. (U.S only)

Key features:
The vacuum preservation time is 5 times the ordinary preservation.
2 Sealing Modes&1 Button Stop.
Customize a desired bag with the built-in cutter easily. Fits up to 11.8'' width sealer bags and rolls.

*Deal price $27.49* VS Original price $54.99

*Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code. *(The code is limited every day, please wait with patience)


----------



## K9BIGDOG

Send me the code please!


----------



## chew2475

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Vacuum Sealer. (U.S only)
> 
> Key features:
> The vacuum preservation time is 5 times the ordinary preservation.
> 2 Sealing Modes&1 Button Stop.
> Customize a desired bag with the built-in cutter easily. Fits up to 11.8'' width sealer bags and rolls.
> 
> *Deal price $27.49* VS Original price $54.99
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> View attachment 479657



I would like to add this to our collection as our current one if starting to fail.


----------



## MJB05615

Send me the code please.  I already have one of the Inkbird vac sealers, and it works great.  But this is such a great price, I'll get another as a backup.  At this price I can't afford NOT to get it, lol.  Thanks


----------



## justplainbob

looks great - i'd love the code
thanks


----------



## hoginme

I’ll take a code 
thanks


----------



## BandCollector

Thanks for this great offer Miya!

Please send me the code as well,

Also is there a link as to where to purchase it?

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Thanks for all your support.  I have one and works great.


----------



## ToddT

I need one of these! Send me the code!


----------



## mrjashu

I would love a code, thank you!


----------



## Johnny Ray

Please send me the code to purchase one.
Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## robrpb

Please send me the code.


----------



## Teal101

Please send me a code as well.  Love all my Inkbird products!


----------



## CapnJames

I have used your temp controller in a kegerator for many years. I'll take a code for the sealer.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Please send me the code. Also waiting for a sale on your sous vide lol


----------



## Hophead99

I'm interested in a code also. Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

K9BIGDOG said:


> Send me the code please!


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

chew2475 said:


> I would like to add this to our collection as our current one if starting to fail.


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

MJB05615 said:


> Send me the code please.  I already have one of the Inkbird vac sealers, and it works great.  But this is such a great price, I'll get another as a backup.  At this price I can't afford NOT to get it, lol.  Thanks


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

justplainbob said:


> looks great - i'd love the code
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

hoginme said:


> I’ll take a code
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

BandCollector said:


> Thanks for this great offer Miya!
> 
> Please send me the code as well,
> 
> Also is there a link as to where to purchase it?
> 
> John


Hi John, I just sent you the details~


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Brian Trommater said:


> Thanks for all your support.  I have one and works great.


Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## forktender

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Vacuum Sealer. (U.S only)
> 
> Key features:
> The vacuum preservation time is 5 times the ordinary preservation.
> 2 Sealing Modes&1 Button Stop.
> Customize a desired bag with the built-in cutter easily. Fits up to 11.8'' width sealer bags and rolls.
> 
> *Deal price $27.49* VS Original price $54.99
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> View attachment 479657


I would like the code as well please.
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

forktender said:


> I would like the code as well please.
> Thank you.
> Dan


PM sent Dan


----------



## bigfurmn

I love the products (and deals) you have offered. Please send me the code! Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ToddT said:


> I need one of these! Send me the code!


Hi friend, PM sent


----------



## Steve H

I'd like the code please.


----------



## Teal101

Teal101 said:


> Please send me a code as well.  Love all my Inkbird products!


----------



## jaxon2

Please send me the code as well.


----------



## Millberry

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Vacuum Sealer. (U.S only)
> 
> Key features:
> The vacuum preservation time is 5 times the ordinary preservation.
> 2 Sealing Modes&1 Button Stop.
> Customize a desired bag with the built-in cutter easily. Fits up to 11.8'' width sealer bags and rolls.
> 
> *Deal price $27.49* VS Original price $54.99
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code.*
> 
> View attachment 479657


Please send me the code


----------



## bigfurmn

Please send me the code!


----------



## chopsaw

Me too please 
 My food savor just shot craps .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

I’d like a code, thanks for everything you all do for the forum!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mrjashu said:


> I would love a code, thank you!


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Johnny Ray said:


> Please send me the code to purchase one.
> Thanks,
> Johnny Ray


PM sent Johnny


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

robrpb said:


> Please send me the code.


PM sent


----------



## Jabiru

Inkbird
 will these be sold in Australia? I really want one.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Teal101 said:


> Please send me a code as well.  Love all my Inkbird products!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Jabiru said:


> Inkbird
> will these be sold in Australia? I really want one.


I'm sorry. This deal only works for the USA.


----------



## zwiller

Code please.  Thank you for contributions to SMF!


----------



## Steve H

Code please!


----------



## CapnJames

CapnJames said:


> I have used your temp controller in a kegerator for many years. I'll take a code for the sealer.


I would love one of these. Please send me the code.


----------



## Millberry

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Vacuum Sealer. (U.S only)
> 
> Key features:
> The vacuum preservation time is 5 times the ordinary preservation.
> 2 Sealing Modes&1 Button Stop.
> Customize a desired bag with the built-in cutter easily. Fits up to 11.8'' width sealer bags and rolls.
> 
> *Deal price $27.49* VS Original price $54.99
> 
> *Join our comment if interested! I'll PM the code. *(The code is limited every day, please wait with patience)
> 
> View attachment 479657


requesting code for sealer again please


----------



## Inscrutable

Code please. Thanks!


----------



## mdavis735

May I also have the code?


----------



## m10man

Is it too late to get the code?


----------



## jaxon2

Interested in code please


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Asked on the first page but never got a code sent.. is it too late?


----------



## negolien

If you're still doing this I' am interested. I been thinking of getting a sealer so I can buy meat in bulk and freeze some.


----------



## Ilanmudasmoka

Please PM me code.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Can I please have the code thanks


----------



## RichGTS

Love my InkBird products - please PM me the code

Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hophead99 said:


> I'm interested in a code also. Thanks


Replied dear friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Inscrutable said:


> Code please. Thanks!


Replied friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

CapnJames said:


> I have used your temp controller in a kegerator for many years. I'll take a code for the sealer.


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Please send me the code. Also waiting for a sale on your sous vide lol


PM sent


----------



## clifish

would love a code, not liking my current vac seal and everything you make has been awesome to me!


----------



## postmeister

Would like to have one, please send code. Tks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bigfurmn said:


> I love the products (and deals) you have offered. Please send me the code! Thank you!


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Steve H said:


> I'd like the code please.


PM sent Steve


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

chopsaw said:


> Me too please
> My food savor just shot craps .


PM sent


----------



## xray

I would love a code too. My current sealer isn’t that good.


----------



## bigfurmn

Thank you! Just ordered first thing when I got to work.


----------



## chopsaw

I ordered one this morning also . Thanks again Miya .


----------



## negolien

12th in line :<) like Christmas eve and the wait's killing me LOL.  Doin me some searching in the sou vide thinking of using this in tandem.


----------



## Jj102

I’ll take a code please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I’d like a code, thanks for everything you all do for the forum!


PM sent dear friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

zwiller said:


> Code please.  Thank you for contributions to SMF!


PM sent dear friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

CapnJames said:


> I would love one of these. Please send me the code.


PM sent friend


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

mdavis735 said:


> May I also have the code?


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

m10man said:


> Is it too late to get the code?


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

negolien said:


> If you're still doing this I' am interested. I been thinking of getting a sealer so I can buy meat in bulk and freeze some.


PM sent


----------



## smokininidaho

I'd like the code please if still available.


----------



## Millberry

Is it possible to get another code so I can buy one for my daughter? God I love mine!  Thanks for it.


----------



## Lonzinomaker

Please send code.  Want to use it for sous vide bags to go with the Inkbird Sous Vide heater I got last week.
Thanks


----------



## Winterrider

I would like to try it Miya, code please. Thank you


----------



## clifish

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent


Hey Miya can I get a code for this?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hello friends. The Vaccum sealer is in short stock. I will PM you guys the code when it has enough stock. Please don't worry and wait with patience.
We are so appreciate for your supporting!


----------



## pabeef

Please send the code if you have any left and thank you for the support of this site


----------



## pineywoods

Miya, if this is still available would you please send me the code. Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pineywoods said:


> Miya, if this is still available would you please send me the code. Thank you


Hi good morning. The Vaccum sealer is in short stock. I will PM you the code when it has enough stock. The goods are on the way.


----------



## jrsdws

Miya, if this is still available would you please send me the code. Thank you !!

Love my Inkbird ITC-308 Temp Controller for my homebrewing!


----------



## Smokin Okie

Please send the code,   thanks


----------



## Cajun Smokes

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi good morning. The Vaccum sealer is in short stock. I will PM you the code when it has enough stock. The goods are on the way.


It must be out, don't see it in the store. Many other products look good in there.


----------



## Wurstmeister

If the discount code is still available,  I *really *could use the code as well. My Cabela's "Pro" whatever just went toes up after only 2 years of very limited use. Even changed the rubber seals, and it still didn't work. Oh well, another donation to the metal recycle bin.


----------



## bigfurmn

Not to rub it in but.... Just got mine the other day! Now I'm looking for an excuse to use it! Thanks again Inkbird and Miya, I really like your products.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Inkbird bbq  hope they are in stock soon.  my sealer the heat sealer just quit.  I was 2 people from getting the code.   Thanks and your products are great


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

bigfurmn said:


> Not to rub it in but.... Just got mine the other day! Now I'm looking for an excuse to use it! Thanks again Inkbird and Miya, I really like your products.


Enjoy it!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Wurstmeister said:


> If the discount code is still available,  I *really *could use the code as well. My Cabela's "Pro" whatever just went toes up after only 2 years of very limited use. Even changed the rubber seals, and it still didn't work. Oh well, another donation to the metal recycle bin.


I'm so sorry. The goods are still on the way. And I PM you the link.


----------



## Wurstmeister

Thank you very much for your reply. PM received and replied to as requested.


----------



## Omnivore

Hi is this code still available? I just ordered an Inkbird immersion circulator and have been thinking about getting a new vacuum sealer. Thanks!


----------



## Wurstmeister

Miya, Just received both the vacuum sealer and the IBBQ4BW thermometer in perfect condition.  Looking forward to putting them to good use this weekend.  Thank you very much for all that you are doing  on the Forum.


----------



## Lonzinomaker

Still hoping for the discount code too.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Lonzinomaker said:


> Still hoping for the discount code too.



A new shipment  is still on its way~~


----------



## JckDanls 07

MIya..  I'll jump on the band wagon and wait for the code to be sent... THANKS...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Ilanmudasmoka said:


> Please PM me code.


PM sent friend! Thank you for waiting!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Can I please have the code thanks


PM sent friend, thank you for waiting!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

RichGTS said:


> Love my InkBird products - please PM me the code
> 
> Thank you


PM sent friend, thank you for waiting!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

clifish said:


> would love a code, not liking my current vac seal and everything you make has been awesome to me!


PM sent Cliff.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

postmeister said:


> Would like to have one, please send code. Tks.


PM sent friend.   thank you for waiting!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

xray said:


> I would love a code too. My current sealer isn’t that good.


PM sent,thank you for waiting!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

negolien said:


> 12th in line :<) like Christmas eve and the wait's killing me LOL.  Doin me some searching in the sou vide thinking of using this in tandem.


PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Jj102 said:


> I’ll take a code please


PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

smokininidaho said:


> I'd like the code please if still available.


PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Lonzinomaker said:


> Please send code.  Want to use it for sous vide bags to go with the Inkbird Sous Vide heater I got last week.
> Thanks


PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'll ask for the code again please..  Thanks ...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Winterrider said:


> I would like to try it Miya, code please. Thank you


PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pabeef said:


> Please send the code if you have any left and thank you for the support of this site


PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

pineywoods said:


> Miya, if this is still available would you please send me the code. Thank you


PM sent friend, thank you for waiting


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

jrsdws said:


> Miya, if this is still available would you please send me the code. Thank you !!
> 
> Love my Inkbird ITC-308 Temp Controller for my homebrewing!


PM sent friend, thank you for waiting


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent friend, thank you for waiting!!


 can someone help me out here. My code is not working. It is  X*********. Can someone pm me in case I am doing something wrong thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Jersey Jimbo said:


> can someone help me out here. My code is not working. It is  X*********. Can someone pm me in case I am doing something wrong thanks


Please don't worry. I just replied you.


----------



## smokininidaho

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent friend. Thank you for waiting!


Thank you for the code but I don't see a place to enter it before I commit to buy with only the 20% coupon..


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Please don't worry. I just replied you.


Thank you for helping me with this,  you have the patience of a saint Mira  left code in pm again thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

smokininidaho said:


> Thank you for the code but I don't see a place to enter it before I commit to buy with only the 20% coupon..


Hi Please go to the Checkout page.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Smokin Okie said:


> Please send the code,   thanks


PM sent friend, thank you for waiting and understanding.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Cajun Smokes said:


> It must be out, don't see it in the store. Many other products look good in there.


Hi friend, the product has arrived. Do you still need the code?


----------



## Steve H

My son just stole mine!  Can  I get another please!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

JckDanls 07 said:


> MIya..  I'll jump on the band wagon and wait for the code to be sent... THANKS...


PM sent friend, thank you for waiting and understanding.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Steve H said:


> My son just stole mine!  Can  I get another please!


Lol PM sent


----------



## RichGTS

Mine arrived the next day. Very nice unit- I am looking forward to trying it. thank you


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Just got mine today, thanks Mira for another great deal. Looking forward to use it tomorrow.


----------



## Winterrider

Received mine the other day. Works great. Thank you Miya and Inkbird


----------



## Steve H

Got mine too! I'll hide this one so my other kid(s) don't snatch it!


----------



## clifish

Got mine in pretty quick - best of the 3 brands I have.


----------



## madmark

Can I please get the code as well ? 
Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

madmark said:


> Can I please get the code as well ?
> Thank you


PM sent friend


----------



## DRKsmoking

Only for the US of A
not Canada                 :(


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

DRKsmoking said:


> Only for the US of A
> not Canada                 :(


I'm sorry friend.
Inventory for Canada site has not been enough.


----------



## DRKsmoking

Inkbirdbbq said:


> I'm sorry friend.
> Inventory for Canada site has not been enough.


Very good than, thanks for the reply and the like
David


----------



## gsmith5481

Could I also have the code? Thank You


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

gsmith5481 said:


> Could I also have the code? Thank You


PM Sent friend


----------



## Monkfox

I realize that this thread is a little old, but just got into the market for a new sealer.  If the code is still valid, would like to get on.


----------



## 912smoker

Is this offer still good ?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

912smoker said:


> Is this offer still good ?


PM sent


----------



## Delpo

Please send code if still open. Thanks!


----------



## ed70805

Can I please get the code as well ?


----------



## Monkfox

I could not get the previous code to work but would like to try again if I could get the new code.  Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Delpo said:


> Please send code if still open. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

ed70805 said:


> Can I please get the code as well ?


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Monkfox said:


> I could not get the previous code to work but would like to try again if I could get the new code.  Thanks


PM sent


----------



## DRKsmoking

You know i have to ask again, it is still a no for here in Canada, 

David


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

DRKsmoking said:


> You know i have to ask again, it is still a no for here in Canada,
> 
> David


Hi David, thanks for supporting us. We offer 30% off for the CA site.  
10% page coupon + 20% code* MRDEALSV*
Link: Inkbird vaccum sealer


----------



## DRKsmoking

Thank you very much, will order that tonight
David


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

DRKsmoking said:


> Thank you very much, will order that tonight
> David


----------



## DRKsmoking

Inkbirdbbq said:


>


Awwwwwww ,  your sweet,   just ordered mine , Thank you very much for the discount.

David


----------



## misterfinch

Hello,  if codes are still available, may I have one?

Thanks!


----------



## DRKsmoking

Received mine the other day. Nice and compact, seems to work great. 
Thank you
David


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

misterfinch said:


> Hello,  if codes are still available, may I have one?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Good morning friends! Inkbird is still offering the 50% off discount for the Vacuum Sealer. (U.S only)
Please don't miss it!


----------



## NoCoPK360

Can you please send me the discount code. Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

NoCoPK360 said:


> Can you please send me the discount code. Thanks


PM sent friend


----------



## robrpb

Would you please send me the code . Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

robrpb said:


> Would you please send me the code . Thanks.


PM sent dear friend


----------



## Alsta

Hello, I would like the code please if still available


----------



## PamAndJim

Please PM me the code.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Alsta said:


> Hello, I would like the code please if still available


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

PamAndJim said:


> Please PM me the code.


PM sent


----------



## mcrubble

> Please PM me the code!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

PM sent


----------



## Gaereth

I would love a code if they are still available.

Thank you!


----------



## plj

Ah, If the code is still available I too would like to grab one. In fact I'd like to get two or three, I'd give one to each of my sons! 

I do have the inkbird sous vide and the instant read thermometer, very happy with both.  Came here to SMF to look for a vac sealer recommendation since mine isnt working properly, and found this thread.   :)


----------



## plj

Oh yikes, I didnt realize this offer was so old, I feel rather foolish. 
Anyhow, I ordered one, it arrived today.  Looking forward to trying it out  :)


----------

